# >>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

*>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<*

Why is everyone bashing everyone? Seems to me like this youth forum is gettin bad...... Any reason why everyone is arguing about everything? Everyone has their opinions! So please don't get all mad on this post like the others


----------



## PSE SPYDER (Apr 18, 2007)

Really I know what you mean its rediculous.
 

dt


----------



## Son of Meathook (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Why is everyone bashing everyone? Seems to me like this youth forum is gettin bad...... Any reason why everyone is arguing about everything? Everyone has their opinions! So please don't get all mad on this post like the others


I know what you mean, but I don't think it's going to work. Telling them to stop bashing bows or arguing. I did that and I did make some good points, but it didn't help. But it might help coming from a male. I don't know if this is true , but it looks like I was the only girl that said something and tried to stop the arguing. But it might not be true. It would be nice to have the bashing of the bows and the arguing gone.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> I know what you mean, but I don't think it's going to work. Telling them to stop bashing bows or arguing. I did that and I did make some good points, but it didn't help. But it might help coming from a male. I don't know if this is true , but it looks like I was the only girl that said something and tried to stop the arguing. But it might not be true. It would be nice to have the bashing of the bows and the arguing gone.


I agree and hope your right. Arguing is for "little kids" :-D


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

fip09 said:


> I agree and hope your right. Arguing is for "little kids" :-D


It's not just for little kids. I think that arguing and calling people really mean names hurts. And all you are doing is bring down yourself and the other person. If you call someone a name then the name stays with that person for a long time. Depending on the argument. And I hope I'm right too. 

Have any of you been called a really mean name? I know I have and it hurts. It doesn't matter how old you are it hurts being called a really mean name. I get called names just for being me and doing archery. All the kids in my neighborhood hate me because I know what I want to do and be. And because I'm me and I'm doing archery I get called really mean names. You probably don't know how hard it is to not fit in with anyone and to be called a really mean names it hurts and it's hard. When you call someone a mean name all you are doing is thinking of youself and not everyone. Put youself in that person shoes and think about what you are doing. What if calling someone a mean name leeves to them killing themselves what does that leave you??? All I'm saying it think because before you say anything or type anything.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

icessarchery said:


> It's not just for little kids. I think that arguing and calling people really mean names hurts. And all you are doing is bring down yourself and the other person. If you call someone a name then the name stays with that person for a long time. Depending on the argument. And I hope I'm right too.
> 
> Have any of you been called a really mean name? I know I have and it hurts. It doesn't matter how old you are it hurts being called a really mean name. I get called names just for being me and doing archery. All the kids in my neighborhood hate me because I know what I want to do and be. And because I'm me and I'm doing archery I get called really mean names. You probably don't know how hard it is to not fit in with anyone and to be called a really mean names it hurts and it's hard. When you call someone a mean name all you are doing is thinking of youself and not everyone. Put youself in that person shoes and think about what you are doing. What if calling someone a mean name leeves to them killing themselves what does that leave you??? All I'm saying it think because before you say anything or type anything.


Ya it's happened to me before......... I wasn't trying to stop anything because it's not going to stop..... Jw why it's so bad! Archery is supposed to be fun, not ha ha my bow is better then yours........ If your going to be in archery the good thing to do would play nice and help others........ I could bash any company I want but what do I have to back it up? I'm sure most of us here haven't shot every single bow out there :sad: :sad: :sad: Just wanted to know why everyone keeps arguing bout stuff........


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

icessarchery said:


> It's not just for little kids. I think that arguing and calling people really mean names hurts. And all you are doing is bring down yourself and the other person. If you call someone a name then the name stays with that person for a long time. Depending on the argument. And I hope I'm right too.
> 
> Have any of you been called a really mean name? I know I have and it hurts. It doesn't matter how old you are it hurts being called a really mean name. I get called names just for being me and doing archery. All the kids in my neighborhood hate me because I know what I want to do and be. And because I'm me and I'm doing archery I get called really mean names. You probably don't know how hard it is to not fit in with anyone and to be called a really mean names it hurts and it's hard. When you call someone a mean name all you are doing is thinking of youself and not everyone. Put youself in that person shoes and think about what you are doing. What if calling someone a mean name leeves to them killing themselves what does that leave you??? All I'm saying it think because before you say anything or type anything.


Ummm, mean names, being alone, and being isolated for who you are aren't as bad as you seem to think they are. I live them eveyrday and, by some odd twist of fate, enjoy being la0one. Gives you time to think.

But yeah, just let them argue. They'll get tired eventually and stop. Till tomarrow


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

icessarchery said:


> It's not just for little kids. I think that arguing and calling people really mean names hurts. And all you are doing is bring down yourself and the other person. If you call someone a name then the name stays with that person for a long time. Depending on the argument. And I hope I'm right too.
> 
> Have any of you been called a really mean name? I know I have and it hurts. It doesn't matter how old you are it hurts being called a really mean name. I get called names just for being me and doing archery. All the kids in my neighborhood hate me because I know what I want to do and be. And because I'm me and I'm doing archery I get called really mean names. You probably don't know how hard it is to not fit in with anyone and to be called a really mean names it hurts and it's hard. When you call someone a mean name all you are doing is thinking of youself and not everyone. Put youself in that person shoes and think about what you are doing. What if calling someone a mean name leeves to them killing themselves what does that leave you??? All I'm saying it think because before you say anything or type anything.


I agree. (And sorry, i know i argued one subject and that was trucks) ( i don't argue about bows because it's not the bow foresay more the shooter) 

And coming from a girl i know how you feel! I get made fun of for what i like and who i am. Luckly i have two amazing friends who stand behind me for what i love. Their not bow hunters but they respect the fact that i love archery. In my school you have the jocks and the other people. I am the other people. But i think i and my (few) friends have our lives together better than the most popular or even smartest kids in school! A word of advice "Don't care what those people think, their just people" -- My best friend. By the way what to you want to do with your life? Cause i know what i want to be too.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

country girl said:


> I agree. (And sorry, i know i argued one subject and that was trucks) ( i don't argue about bows because it's not the bow foresay more the shooter)
> 
> And coming from a girl i know how you feel! I get made fun of for what i like and who i am. Luckly i have two amazing friends who stand behind me for what i love. Their not bow hunters but they respect the fact that i love archery. In my school you have the jocks and the other people. I am the other people. But i think i and my (few) friends have our lives together better than the most popular or even smartest kids in school! A word of advice "Don't care what those people think, their just people" -- My best friend. By the way what to you want to do with your life? Cause i know what i want to be too.


I know i have argued too and not about that bows ever. I agree with you that it's the shooter and not the bow.

Thank you for understanding what I'm saying and how I feel. It's hard enough being a girl if you know what I mean. I don't have really good friends because i'm homeschooled so I don't see a lot of people around here where I live. People that do archery know how fun it is and they understand the hard work. And people that do put the hard work in other sports too knows how it is. I agree that most and a lot of people that have their lives together better know what to do in life then the popular or samartest kids. For me now, I don't care about what other people think and for the kids in my neighborhood. They won't make fun of me as much because they are scared of me because I do archery. i can shoot 70 meters (77 yards). I want to be a coach and help kids and I want to go to the Olympics and Be an Olympian. What do you want to do with your life?


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

kegan said:


> Ummm, mean names, being alone, and being isolated for who you are aren't as bad as you seem to think they are. I live them eveyrday and, by some odd twist of fate, enjoy being la0one. Gives you time to think.
> 
> But yeah, just let them argue. They'll get tired eventually and stop. Till tomarrow



I know that I hate being called mean names, being alone and being isolated. I don't do well with that. I like to talk to nice, fun, wild girls and maybe guys too. If you give me time to think then I would go crazy. I have a lot of things going on in my life and if i had time to think about all of those things then I would loose my mind. A lot of people are different then me and I understand that and that's fine with me. But I have to have people around me and fun, nice, wild girls or nice guys to talk to. That is just who I am. :teeth:


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

You guys need to lighten up...arguing is natural. Anyways AT is basically all about being PC and following the rules. I belong to other websites and forums that are a hell of a lot worse than this. Example: www.sailinganarchy.com/forums 

If you posted a thread like this there, you would get ripped to shreds, and not politely. Maybe AT should be more like this, need to lighten up a little bit and not be so PC. 

TC


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok now I totally get this.... It just seemed to me like things were gettin a little crazy........ Icessarchery.... I'm homeschooled too! Pretty cool to know other people are homeschooled out in this world!!! Usually I feel alone because most of my friends I do know talk about school.... Matter o fact my friend kept talkin about him gettin kicked out of class for talking to his pencil.... L0L It wouldn't reload so he said cmon you dumb thing and his teacher told him to go into the hall.... Sounds funny to me!


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

TimClark said:


> You guys need to lighten up...arguing is natural. Anyways AT is basically all about being PC and following the rules. I belong to other websites and forums that are a hell of a lot worse than this. Example: www.sailinganarchy.com/forums
> 
> If you posted a thread like this there, you would get ripped to shreds, and not politely. Maybe AT should be more like this, need to lighten up a little bit and not be so PC.
> 
> TC


So WHAT! Just because they are doing it doesn't mean we have to ... As the saying goes. Can't we have a nice web sit that we can talk about what we love and even other things that are on our minds? Thats why i don't go on other "chat" sites. Because their mean. What has become of the nice people in this world. Soon we will not have people who know what respect is and show it. The bases of our history is being lost, in just how younger kids are treating each other. 

isessarchery: thats awsome. I want to become a police officer, after a few years take the courses to become a Wisconsin Game Wardon(cause you have to be 21), also i want to own and opperate my own alpaca farm. All this while doing what i love archery, hunting, and dirt bikes.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

country girl said:


> So WHAT! Just because they are doing it doesn't mean we have to ... As the saying goes. Can't we have a nice web sit that we can talk about what we love and even other things that are on our minds? Thats why i don't go on other "chat" sites. Because their mean. What has become of the nice people in this world. Soon we will not have people who know what respect is and show it. The bases of our history is being lost, in just how younger kids are treating each other.
> 
> isessarchery: thats awsome. I want to become a police officer, after a few years take the courses to become a Wisconsin Game Wardon(cause you have to be 21), also i want to own and opperate my own alpaca farm. All this while doing what i love archery, hunting, and dirt bikes.



I agree why can't we have a nice talk about what we all love? I don't go on other " chat " sites ever because they are mean and you can't trust who is on there. There are a lot of people and kids that don't show respeat at all. I would just like to teach those people and kids a lesson from now and again. The kids these days aren't afraid of dieing or they are giving other kids bad raps. 

country girl: that's so cool you have to be a police officer so you can teach the kids a lesson? You have a great idea on what you want to do in life. And I'm glad that there are people that know what to do in life. There aren't a lot of kids or adults that know what to do in life. I would love to go through my whole life doing archery. That would be my one wish through out my life.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

country girl said:


> isessarchery: thats awsome. I want to become a police officer, after a few years take the courses to become a Wisconsin Game Wardon(cause you have to be 21), also i want to own and opperate my own alpaca farm. All this while doing what i love archery, hunting, and dirt bikes.


Cool! Not sure what I want to do yet.... I want to be a Pro athlete, Fish warden, game warden and hopefully get into some archery competitions! :thumbs_up That alpaca farm thing sounds cool too :thumbs_up


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Cool! Not sure what I want to do yet.... I want to be a Pro athlete, Fish warden, game warden and hopefully get into some archery competitions! :thumbs_up That alpaca farm thing sounds cool too :thumbs_up


What Pro athlete do you want to be?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

prolly Major League Baseball..... my team won yesterday... 39-4


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

country girl said:


> So WHAT! Just because they are doing it doesn't mean we have to ... As the saying goes. Can't we have a nice web sit that we can talk about what we love and even other things that are on our minds? Thats why i don't go on other "chat" sites. Because their mean. What has become of the nice people in this world. Soon we will not have people who know what respect is and show it. The bases of our history is being lost, in just how younger kids are treating each other.
> 
> isessarchery: thats awsome. I want to become a police officer, after a few years take the courses to become a Wisconsin Game Wardon(cause you have to be 21), also i want to own and opperate my own alpaca farm. All this while doing what i love archery, hunting, and dirt bikes.


You wanna become a game warden as well? Thats exactly what i'm working towards right now.....lol.....2 years of law enforcement classes and 2 for wildlife and sciences...Thats neat :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 2 thumbs up
and yeah im with yall on the complaining but really it just shows how dull you are complaining about stupind things like bows and like you guys said earlier its the shooter not the bow.... I have a parker (not the greatest bow in the world) and my best 5 spot iv shot is nearly 300 so ya......and names do hur but I try my best to ignor them...gotta be laid back on some things


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

I kinda typed that wrong above...so dont take it the wrong way:embara:


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

fip09 said:


> You wanna become a game warden as well? Thats exactly what i'm working towards right now.....lol.....2 years of law enforcement classes and 2 for wildlife and sciences...Thats neat :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 2 thumbs up
> and yeah im with yall on the complaining but really it just shows how dull you are complaining about stupind things like bows and like you guys said earlier its the shooter not the bow.... I have a parker (not the greatest bow in the world) and my best 5 spot iv shot is nearly 300 so ya......and names do hur but I try my best to ignor them...gotta be laid back on some things


SWEET! I take it your in collage? I'm just a Junior in high school... But totaly awsome. I plan to go to LTC for law enforcement (if u've heard of this school). 2 year program.

See why can't we all complement each other like we do on this thread..??


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

fip09 said:


> You wanna become a game warden as well? Thats exactly what i'm working towards right now.....lol.....2 years of law enforcement classes and 2 for wildlife and sciences...Thats neat :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 2 thumbs up
> and yeah im with yall on the complaining but really it just shows how dull you are complaining about stupind things like bows and like you guys said earlier its the shooter not the bow.... I have a parker (not the greatest bow in the world) and my best 5 spot iv shot is nearly 300 so ya......and names do hur but I try my best to ignor them...gotta be laid back on some things


Cool how we are all lookin to do the same thing! I really don't care what job I'll end up with...... I'm gonna try my hardest though to get somethin to do outdoors most of the time!!! epsi: epsi: epsi:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i have no idea what i want to be yet. maybe an engineer or maybe a game warden like that. I dont think i could ever make a pro sport but im ok at basketball and baseball. I really want to play hockey but its to expensive.
And i dont undestand y people bash each other. Im new hear so i havent got into an arguement yet but i have seen people bash each other and i dont know y this is archers helping archers.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

country girl said:


> SWEET! I take it your in collage? I'm just a Junior in high school... But totaly awsome. I plan to go to LTC for law enforcement (if u've heard of this school). 2 year program.
> 
> See why can't we all complement each other like we do on this thread..??


Actually im not in collage only a sophmore in H/S. Just my dad is good frineds with a game warden and i've done a couple job shadows with him and got all that info from him. Really neat (I like the fact you can come to work whenever you want.) :wink:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

fip09 said:


> Actually im not in collage only a sophmore in H/S. Just my dad is good frineds with a game warden and i've done a couple job shadows with him and got all that info from him. Really neat (I like the fact you can come to work whenever you want.) :wink:


That is cool.... I wish I could help a game warden whenever I wanted too  I do this thing called Envirothon... It is a national competition for kids grades 9-12... I'm in 8th this year but I will be doing it next year.... It has wildlife, aquatics (me) , soils, forestry and current topic.... It is pretty awesome because you learn alot of stuff!!!


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

fip09 said:


> Actually im not in collage only a sophmore in H/S. Just my dad is good frineds with a game warden and i've done a couple job shadows with him and got all that info from him. Really neat (I like the fact you can come to work whenever you want.) :wink:


Cool. ya with me teaching hunter saftey, i know the local game wardens. Talk to them about their job, and it sounds awsome. In fact will be talking to one tonight, saterday and tuesday. With having connections i have gotten him to come to our school for a presentation. Can't wait.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

country girl said:


> Cool. ya with me teaching hunter saftey, i know the local game wardens. Talk to them about their job, and it sounds awsome. In fact will be talking to one tonight, saterday and tuesday. With having connections i have gotten him to come to our school for a presentation. Can't wait.


Thats awsome that would be neat to have them come talk but we have a pretty big school and we're in the city so not many people would appreciate it as much for alot don't hunt or be outdoors alot.


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

fip09 said:


> Thats awsome that would be neat to have them come talk but we have a pretty big school and we're in the city so not many people would appreciate it as much for alot don't hunt or be outdoors alot.


Ya. Know how that goes. I'm from a smaller school though, (luckly). But thats actually why were having them come in. Its a "Food For America" program thta the FFA puts on at a local farm. Its for the younger kids, to show them theres more out their than just their computers, playstations, and tvs. Pritty cool stuff but a lot of work to host.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

country girl said:


> Ya. Know how that goes. I'm from a smaller school though, (luckly). But thats actually why were having them come in. Its a "Food For America" program thta the FFA puts on at a local farm. Its for the younger kids, to show them theres more out their than just their computers, playstations, and tvs. Pritty cool stuff but a lot of work to host.


ya that awsome and smart. Getting kids off their butts and come out side and teach them theres more than that electronic crap (even though its addiction at times) but we just bought some land and im starting to get some of my firneds into archery and hunting though its slow process its something. In a school would be even better, and on a wider scale.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

This is NOT the nicest site out there. If any one wants to see some decent people talking heartedly about archery, everyone go to _primitivearcher.com_. Nicest people out there. The hope is still alive!

As for jobs, I still like the term "proffesional caveman". But I'm pretty sure it's not "legal". Aww well, they hurt the planet so what do they know .


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry, maybe I'm blind, but how are people on this sight "mean" for lack of better words? What are they saying that is so bad?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronaya said:


> Sorry, maybe I'm blind, but how are people on this sight "mean" for lack of better words? What are they saying that is so bad?


Not now. Everyone has calmed down alot. Everyone was arguing alot though. look at previous threads that were started by mach12- muzzy and bowhunter really argued with that kid (no offense muzzy)


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

kegan said:


> Not now. Everyone has calmed down alot. Everyone was arguing alot though. look at previous threads that were started by mach12- muzzy and bowhunter really argued with that kid (no offense muzzy)


Yeah take a look at some threads form about a month or 2 back and you'll see, Mostly about Mathews bows and bow tech and hoyts. lol I think its stupid. Its the shooter not the bow


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

fip09 said:


> Yeah take a look at some threads form about a month or 2 back and you'll see, Mostly about Mathews bows and bow tech and hoyts. lol I think its stupid. Its the shooter not the bow


Yea, they were pretty mean on here a month or 2 back and all of those guys were just kind asking for it. But Mach12 was asking for it more. And muzzy and bowhunter they were just sticking up for there bows and I can understand that. I agree with you fip09 that it's the shooter and not the bow.


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Why is everyone bashing everyone? Seems to me like this youth forum is gettin bad...... Any reason why everyone is arguing about everything? Everyone has their opinions! So please don't get all mad on this post like the others


Cause were immature and a little insecure about our bow purchases(second guessing you know), so we have to bash everyone else.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

On top of every post there is a triangle icon with a "!" in it.

If you think any bashing or name calling post goes over the line and violates AT rules, click on that icon and it will open up a screen which you can use to report the offending post to moderators.

We will then take care of it. AT should be a friendly and inclusive place for archers to meet and make friends.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> On top of every post there is a triangle icon with a "!" in it.
> 
> If you think any bashing or name calling post goes over the line and violates AT rules, click on that icon and it will open up a screen which you can use to report the offending post to moderators.
> 
> We will then take care of it. AT should be a friendly and inclusive place for archers to meet and make friends.


Ok Thanks Record....


----------

